# Going fishing right now



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

have truck space 2-3 or 1-2 kids and 1 adult for carseat. Taking 4yr old fishing right now. 832.212.6799


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

jorge_8099 said:


> have truck space 2-3 or 1-2 kids and 1 adult for carseat. Taking 4yr old fishing right now. 832.212.6799


 let us know,if the bull are running pls


----------

